# looking to build my own edc kit and bag



## Aviant (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, i'm new here. I have a question.. 

I've done alot of looking around online and i've found some cool stuff to have, but in an actual emergency I feel all that shtf gear wouldn't last long.. 

Some things i'm looking for are: 

longest lasting led flashlight, water proof if possible more than 20 meters, multiple charging outlets

Really good backpack, comfortable, won't make me look like a target

I'm thinking of a ratmandu for a knife

Really good radio or walkie talkie

I'm not sure what else to add, if anyone has suggestions on anything please,id like to know. Price range doesn't matter


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

For a flashlight I would get a head lamp and I would get one with a slidable red lense in case you need to keep a low profile. I have a petzl and have used it for the past 5 years. It even spent a whole night in the bottom of a river before I found the next day and worked fine. As far as a bag there are so many options it's not funny. Look up previous bag threads they will keep you busy. For edc/Bob that Is low profile are a look at Jan sport or go to la police gear website. Knives are up to you. I like are fixed blade in the bag and a folding in easy reach.


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 29, 2013)

I just added a new tool to one of my bags: A folding, locking saw that accepts standard reciprocal saw blades....a 'Stanley' product. It'll never be as robust as a real hacksaw or wood saw, but if I was on the run and needed to cut my way through something this compact item just might save the day.


----------



## breacher2111 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a black diamond head lamp it has led bulbs in white and red and I think it's 200 lumins. I love it and +1 on la police gear bags I have the 3 day assault bag and it's really good quality


----------



## Aviant (Dec 17, 2013)

I think a Headlamp would be cool but I would also like something I can fit in my pocket. What is your guys opinion about multi tools or mre's? What do you guys have in your bag?


----------



## breacher2111 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have several multi tools. A slider style gerber, a folder style gerber, a mini folding gerber. (I like gerber) just like anything else make sure you know how to use a multi tool properly BEFORE you have to, they are made for light use not rebuilding engines. MRE's..... I have yet to purchase that yet but I have always been a fan of the military style MRE. I know I can survive off of 1 MRE for 4 days (not saying I want to) that and you really don't need anything to eat them just tear and eat vs freeze dried/dehydrated that needs water.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

A few questions... 20 meters? If you drop it in 70 feet of water are you really going to be able to dive that deep to retrieve it?

Radio or Walkie Talkie... to talk to who? Unless you got someone to communicate with a scanner to listen in on emergency services might be a better option. If you do have someone to talk to... at what distance will the communications be happening? Many of the FRS radios claiming 25 miles are more like 1 or 2 miles and even that is under optimal conditions.

Instead of focusing on the gear, focus on what you need to do. What Every Day type of things would you need a Carry kit for? 

Are you anticipating boo-boos or life saving medical needs? Do you know how to perform life saving procedures? Without the knowledge to use it the advanced equipment is pretty much useless. 

Do you commute to work? How far? Would you need to walk home or to work if the car breaks down? What kind of neighborhoods do you have to go through? Do you drive your own car or take public transportation? Do you work in an office in the burbs or a factory or a down town skyscraper?

Would getting home take more than a day? If so then you're looking at a 72 hour GHB more than a EDC. Overnight "camping" equipment may be required then?

How about water bottles? Food? At least cliff bars or something? (see another posting on here about someone's personal experience with being in the WTC towers on 911 and how they got out and got home and what they would have liked to have) Spending any amount of time travelling on foot will be much easier with water and food.

As to a backpack, if you want to blend in look at what others in your area are using. If you need to get out of the city, then see what others are carrying. If it's rural a completely different style might apply. Unless you're involved in a lot of rural area, camo usually, to me, looks more obvious. Nothing so funny as guys at work that wear camo and walk down the beige walled/white tiled floor. Yeah... you're really blending in. For the city, tan pants, blue shirt (yuppie uniform as my wife and I like to call it) with a black messenger style or laptop style bag would not even garner a second look from anyone. A dude in camo with an external frame pack in the same environment would be highly obvious. On the other hand, in the back woods of MN a pair of outdoor pants and a flannel shirt with a good pair of hiking boots and a black, blue or green backpack would totally fit right in.

So, short answer, figure out what you need or expect to need to do first and what environment(s) you'll be in and then start your list of equipment.


----------

